# Michelin Agilis Camping availability



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Took my spare rim into local indie tyre dealer today, so they could order one up and fit it ... only to be told when interrogating Michelin's stock system that Michelin don't have any in the country and no deliveries expected.
They'll be contacting Michelin on Monday to ascertain the situation.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Wouldn't it be better to fit a cheap van tyre to a spare?


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Same thing happened to me no tyres at any local tyre fitting companies.
I sent Michelin an email they checked all the tyre fitting companies in the UK for me non available anywhere they then contacted there head office who put some into production within a week.
Mine were sent to my local tyre fitters and fitted within two weeks

dillon


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

greygit said:


> Wouldn't it be better to fit a cheap van tyre to a spare?


Yes, thats what we do.

Paul.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

coppo said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be better to fit a cheap van tyre to a spare?
> ...


Hadn't crossed my mind ..... 8O


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

What Size>?

TM


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

225/75 R16 CP


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*



subfiver said:


> 225/75 R16 CP


In-Stock £173

I would fit One of these for a spare

TM


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Tyres*

Our spare tyre cost £62.00 it's a budget 8ply van tyre ,why pay more?
:wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Never understand why people insist on "camping" tyres.

They have exactly the same speed and load ratings as the standard "white van man" tyres. I accept that they are 10 ply rather than 8 ply BUT if they can carry exactly the same load at the same speed where's the advantage??

The arguement that the CP tyres have stronger sidewalls and resist "flat spotting" is, in my view erroneous, most of use use our vehicles fairly regularly so flat spotting isn't really an issue (well I have never experienced it anyway)

Save your money and buy the cheaper white van man tyres. As they have the same ratings as the CP versions your insurance company cannot make an issue (as some on here have suggested in the past) The manufacturers say they are up to the task so why argue.??


----------

